# Help with TextEdit on Mac OS X



## catherinnnnne (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm a new Mac user, and I accidentally deleted my TextEdit program. (I dragged the icon to the trash and emptied the trash can.) Is there any way I can get it back?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what version of os x do you have, and do you still have the os x install cds for that version?


----------

